# Biete Titanfall Collectors Edition PC NEU



## bayealpd (23. April 2015)

Biete Titanfall Collector's Edition für PC zum verkauf an.
Sie ist neu und unbenutzt. Nur einmal ausgepackt.

Macht mir am besten ein Angebot

Die _Collector’s Edition_ ist ein Muss für jeden echten Titanfall-Fan. Sie ist in streng limitierter Auflage erhältlich.

*Die Collector’s Edition enthält:*



Eine exklusive, nummerierte, 45 cm große Titan-Statue, handgearbeitet und -montiert, mit über 300 Einzelteilen und batteriebetriebener LED-Beleuchtung
Ein großformatiges Hardcover-Designbuch mit über 190 Seiten seltener Konzeptentwürfe
Ein exklusives, großformatiges Risszeichnungsposter des Atlas-Titan
Das Spiel Titanfall - es vereint erstmals rasante Multiplayer-Action mit dramatischen, filmreifen Momenten, bei denen Sie die Story des Titanfall-Universums genießen können, ohne Ihren Lieblingsspielmodus verlassen zu müssen

*Machen Sie sich bereit für Titanfall*. Einer der Erfinder von 'Call of Duty' und weitere wichtige Entwickler der Call of Duty-Serie präsentieren mit _Titanfall_ ein brandneues Universum, in dem sich David und Goliath, Natur und Technik sowie Mensch und Maschine gegenüberstehen. Die Visionäre von Respawn Entertainment haben sich von ihrer umfangreichen Erfahrung im Bereich First-Person-Action inspirieren lassen und läuten mit _Titanfall_ die nächste, spannende Generation der Multiplayer-Action ein.


----------



## bayealpd (23. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

